# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 4/27/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

We have been working hard to put together a trout pattern this past week, and today our planned worked out. 

With what seems to be a glass minnow and mullet hatch from the full moon, we found concentrated areas of thick bait balls. With some wind protection we could help but throw topwaters and Double D’s. Some fish are up in knee deep water, but most seemed to be hanging on the edges still. All our fish will continue to be released, in an effort to help our bays rebound. 

With this new hatch, other areas should start holding fish over the next few weeks. It is a good sign of things to come. Give us a call for availability through July, and let’s go fishing! 

Oooh, and if you throw topwaters, bring pliers to unhook fish! But, he did fish the rest of the day, after we cut the hook off.


----------

